# Goldtip pro arrow



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Have any of you guys shot these arrows. Im going to be buying some new one this week or weekend and Im debating on getting these one over the goldtip hunter ones. I will be having wraps on therm and i will be fleaching them up with 2inch AAE vanes. I shoot a 100gr 5 blade.So please give me so info on these arrows.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

it's the only thing I've ever shot!


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

CALL ME # 801-830-3403, I can point you in the right direction. Pro hunters are the best arrow on the planet......


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

cp1 pm sent


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

CP1 Thanks for call and talking to me about these arrows. Thanks a ton.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I shoot the Gold Tip Ultralite Pro. It has done everything that I have asked of it!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Guys im going tog o buy some tonight cant wait to shoot them.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

A few things about gold tips. 

1. They are awesome hunting arrows! 

2. All the arrows come off the same machine. Meaning they are all the same only some are straighter then others. The only difference is how they are sorted. Straight ones go in one box. Less straight ones go in another box. Then they are sorted by weight. 

3. If you ever buy a dozen arrows you should right down the weight of the unfinished arrow shaft. So when you purchase another dozen you will have the same weight as the first ones you bought. This way if you are as picky as I am all your arrows will be within a few grains of each other from dozen to another.

4. If you have a short draw 27” or less you can cut them down from both sides and they will be every bit as straight as the pro’s but cost you less $$$$.

5. The weight difference in a hunting shaft +/- 5 grains is so negligible at 60 yards or less a shooting machine can’t tell the difference. 

6. When shooting a broad head straight arrows will fly better. Its not as critical with a field tips. 

7. Fast light arrows outdoors IMHO are not as accurate as a heaver arrow at longer distances. Ill use ultra light arrows for targets out to 40-50 yards and enjoy how they help pin gaps or miss judging yards. When shooting targets the 12 ring is pretty small! I will then use the regular 5575’s for outdoors and field tournaments. The heavier shaft bucks the wind better, and actually has a flatter trajectory and more KE out past 60 yards then a lighter shaft will. 

8. Did I say they are awesome arrows?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> A few things about gold tips.
> 
> 1. They are awesome hunting arrows!
> 
> ...


Thanks man that was some good info there. thanks Guys you have helped me out alot. soon as I get them fleached up I will post a pic of them and let you know how they fly.


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

Good luck, Gold Tips are great arrows, they are all I shoot, mainly because they are priced right and readily available. My personal opinion is, unless you are one of the top 10% shooters in the world you will never notice the difference between a "regular Gold Tip" and a "Pro". I have shot both, and now just use the regulars and they shoot as well as I do. 

Did you get your stuff to fletch them yourself? Looking forward to your pictures.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

What do you guys think about the Easton Full metal jackets comapred to the GT Hunter Pros?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I shoot both (2 different bows) and like em about the same. I do like the weight of the FMJ, but it seems a little less durable. I think they're all good..... chevy/ford.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I kind of feel the same way..we just get a little "brand loyal". My wife shoots the FMJ and they sure are nice pulling out of the foam targets!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

SaltLakeArcher said:


> Did you get your stuff to fletch them yourself? Looking forward to your pictures.


Im getting the arrows tonight and then I will be ready to get them fleached. Im not going have time right now to fleach them.so im going to have my buddy girl friend bother in law do them for me this time and then next time im getting with you and have you show me.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> my buddy girl friends bother in law.


so a complete stranger is what you are trying to say...???


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > my buddy girl friends bother in law.
> ...


to me yes but to him no. He did soem for him already and he did a dang good job. But he going to call him an dfind out for sure if he going have time to do them for me if not then I will have to find time to ahve somebody show me. SaltLakeArcher is willing to show me.


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Man Salt Lake Archers Avitar rocks!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > my buddy girl friends bother in law.
> ...


I think that works out to be his brother? :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> What do you guys think about the Easton Full metal jackets comapred to the GT Hunter Pros?


I love my FMJ's compared to the Goldtips I shot for a little while or any all carbon arrow for that matter. I can personally attest to the FMJ durability, although its probably not something I should be proud to say I've tested. They're by far the most durable arrow I've ever shot and I doubt I'll ever shoot anything else. 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> stablebuck said:
> 
> 
> > dkhntrdstn said:
> ...


Maybe


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> > What do you guys think about the Easton Full metal jackets comapred to the GT Hunter Pros?
> ...


but you work at Easton...so you have to say that


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> > What do you guys think about the Easton Full metal jackets comapred to the GT Hunter Pros?
> ...


I dont like the easton arrows. That why im not spend that kind of money on them when I can shoot gold tips that are just as good if not better then easton in my eyes anywas. for half the price.

Tree it was nice meeting you last night. You guys where cracking me up. I'm still trying to talk my buddy out of the pink and purple fleachings. But im sure he will do them and soon as he get them done I will take pic and post them up for you to see.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> but you work at Easton...so you have to say that


While I'm here.... but I'll also admit the only robin hood I ever got was with a Gold Tip arrow I still have at my house. I'm awfully proud of that shot, lucky or not. When I'm away from Easton, I would admit it if I thought something else shot better for me... thats my time, not on their dollar. However, that being said, *I think the FMJ's are the best thing I've shot* and its no fault of any manufacturer that I've not shot everything there is available.

As far as Dustin's opinion goes.... it doesn't surprise me at all, especially if money is a motivating factor in "how good" arrows are supposed to be. You get what you pay for I think and buying arrows just to save a buck usually isn't a great indicator of an eye for quality. If I didn't work for Easton, I probably wouldn't have had a chance to experience shooting some of our high end arrows, or had the chance to talk to the product engineers who have done enough tests on Easton and other manufacturers shafts to know what is a quality shaft and what is definitely not, but suffice it to say that hearing from those folks was good enough for me. I'm not just saying this because I work here... I'm honestly glad I had the chance to ask questions to folks who know while I was still open to suggestion. If folks were willing to give Easton an even shot, with ACC's, FMJ's, Axis Beman MFX or even ICS Hunter Elite's made by Beman, something other than models they buy just to save a buck, they just might be surprised at just how good things could be but once set in their ways, its hard to convince folks anything else might be as good if not better. 8)


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I sell both Easton and Gold Tip, so take my opinions on arrow shafts for what it's worth. I personally shoot high end Gold Tip's which are pricey as well. I like them because where else can you get carbon shafts that straight? Full Metal Jackets are +/- .003" and retail for $135.95, Gold Tip Pro Hunters are +/-.001” and retail for $112.95. Durability has never been a problem for my Gold Tips, in fact their durability is what switched me to carbon from aluminum to begin with. For target shooting I use Gold Tip Ultralight Pro X-Cutter that are +/- .001" and retail at $139.95.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I sell both Easton and Gold Tip, so take my opinions on arrow shafts for what it's worth. I personally shoot high end Gold Tip's which are pricey as well. I like them because where else can you get carbon shafts that straight? Beman Hunter Elite +/-.001, or Easton Lightspeed3d +/-.001... just two more options for extremely straight arrows out there. I'm not getting into a peeing match about which is better, just mentioning two other models that are that straight.Full Metal Jackets are +/- .003" and retail for $135.95, Gold Tip Pro Hunters are +/-.001" and retail for $112.95. Durability has never been a problem for my Gold Tips, in fact their durability is what switched me to carbon from aluminum to begin with. For target shooting I use Gold Tip Ultralight Pro X-Cutter that are +/- .001" and retail at $139.95.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I sell both Easton and Gold Tip, so take my opinions on arrow shafts for what it's worth. I personally shoot high end Gold Tip's which are pricey as well. I like them because where else can you get carbon shafts that straight? Full Metal Jackets are +/- .003" and retail for $135.95, Gold Tip Pro Hunters are +/-.001" and retail for $112.95. Durability has never been a problem for my Gold Tips, in fact their durability is what switched me to carbon from aluminum to begin with. For target shooting I use Gold Tip Ultralight Pro X-Cutter that are +/- .001" and retail at $139.95.


I did join the "club"..so no matter what I decided to shoot I will be ordering them from Outdoor Addiction! 8)


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is my take. I used to shoot the GT and loved them. They are the most bomb proof arrow I have ever seen. The issue is when I got my new bow I could not keep them/bow in tune. So I moved over to the Beman ICS hunters. What a great arrow. Just as strong as the goldtip for about the same price. It also shot out of my bow 10 times better then the GT. Last year while getting ready for my LE elk hunt I was talking with the guys from TSI about the FMJ as I had heard they are the arrow to have even though I had seen first hand of them braking in the shoulder of a big bull elk. The guy from TSI told me to give the Beman MFX arrows a try so I did. WOW is all I can say. I will not go back to the ICS or any other Easton brand arrow after shooting the MFX. I have never had such tight groups and the arrow was sure going in deep into the foam targets. If I used cheap/thin targets I would get pass though almost every shot.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > I sell both Easton and Gold Tip, so take my opinions on arrow shafts for what it's worth. I personally shoot high end Gold Tip's which are pricey as well. I like them because where else can you get carbon shafts that straight? Full Metal Jackets are +/- .003" and retail for $135.95, Gold Tip Pro Hunters are +/-.001" and retail for $112.95. Durability has never been a problem for my Gold Tips, in fact their durability is what switched me to carbon from aluminum to begin with. For target shooting I use Gold Tip Ultralight Pro X-Cutter that are +/- .001" and retail at $139.95.
> ...


 *(())*


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok, I was going to give away some info but I'll leave you with this. Look at the nocks, components and tolerances on those MFX arrows. Then look at what Easton shaft uses EVERYTHING that the MFX uses. The two are comparable with the Easton shaft having a few technological advantages. I'm very happy you like the MFX arrows. I don't shoot them but have heard that folks love em. There is actually one of our dealers who caters to traditional guys who ordered a ton of the MFX in the classic pattern just because they were so popular. Gotta love the small diameter penetration huh? I love it in my FMJ's. Hope they keep on working for you Weatherby.  Oh, question for you though... have you gotten the X nocks with the Vibrake technology? If so, how do you like that? I thought about getting some for my Jackets but haven't yet.

I'll have to get on and look, but I'm almost sure I joined "the club" too. Pro, a buddy of mine from Cali might be ordering some Epek's from you to kill hogs and turkeys. I told him to send me pics if he uses them.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> I'll have to get on and look, but I'm almost sure I joined "the club" too. Pro, a buddy of mine from Cali might be ordering some Epek's from you to kill hogs and turkeys. I told him to send me pics if he uses them.


I can check for you if you would like. 8) Have your buddy get a hold of us, we will ship them out the same day.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Ok, I was going to give away some info but I'll leave you with this. Look at the nocks, components and tolerances on those MFX arrows. Then look at what Easton shaft uses EVERYTHING that the MFX uses. The two are comparable with the Easton shaft having a few technological advantages. This I know. I looked at the Akis and the epic arrows but I do love my Beman'sI'm very happy you like the MFX arrows. I don't shoot them but have heard that folks love em. There is actually one of our dealers who caters to traditional guys who ordered a ton of the MFX in the classic pattern just because they were so popular. Gotta love the small diameter penetration huh?Unreal is what it is. I love it in my FMJ's.That was why I was going to go with the FMJ but was talked into the MFX. Now after seeing what I have seen I would not go any other way. Hope they keep on working for you Weatherby.  Oh, question for you though... have you gotten the X nocks with the Vibrake technology?I have them on my arrows. Truthfully I can not tell the diffrance in them. I also had them in my ICS hunters and could not tell the diffrance.Then again maybe that is the reason I goup tighter with them vs the GT. I do however love the HIT inserts. If so, how do you like that? I thought about getting some for my Jackets but haven't yet.
> 
> I'll have to get on and look, but I'm almost sure I joined "the club" too. Pro, a buddy of mine from Cali might be ordering some Epek's from you to kill hogs and turkeys. I told him to send me pics if he uses them.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good deal man... that sounds like you got a sweet set of arrows there. 

Yeah Pro, if you wouldn't mind looking for me, that'd be great or I can get on there when I get home (now that I have home internet again) and see. I'll let Billy know that you can get them shipped same day for him. He wanted me to pick some up for him but I wasn't sure on the membership thing. He's on my facebook... Billy Soksoda, if you get a wild hair and want to send him a message or something. I told him who you were also so he may contact you also.


----------

